# Seeking Web Developer & Cofounders for Start up



## dylanbeers (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello!

My business partner and I have recently relocated to Thailand. We are looking for team members to build a tech start up. We are currently looking for a web developer and possible cofounders. 

This is a forward thinking concept which has high potential to become a very lucrative business. We are willing to discuss our venture with potential candidates in full detail. 

Please contact us by email at brittainbloomfield(at)gmail.com to discuss your credentials and potential opportunities.

Kind regards,

Brittain & Dylan


----------

